# Raccoon & Possum legal traps (legal question)



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

For a residential area outside of the city limits what would be legal or illegal traps?

Legal
1) Live Traps
2) Dog proof traps (would these catch cats - that would be bad, don't want to deal with that one)


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

My river property is just outside of city limits. I cover the 1.5 acres with a mixture of normal footholds + dog proofs. And then add a colony trap for kicks and giggles.

I do this more for fun than anything serious. So far...it's been nothing but **** for me. Though I had a ton of fun trying to trap the neighborhood fox this year.

I've never caught a non-target, though they are super heavy in the neighborhood.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

wpmisport said:


> For a residential area outside of the city limits what would be legal or illegal traps?
> 
> Legal
> 1) Live Traps
> 2) Dog proof traps (would these catch cats - that would be bad, don't want to deal with that one)


Would be legal but would need permission unless you owned it.
Dog proofs dont catch cats. I have very little experience w/ them. Others will add that we hope.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

Dog proofs will catch cats, skunks and possums as well as *****.


----------



## TSN71 (Apr 6, 2020)

Dog proofs will catch anything small enough to reach in and trip the trigger.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

With a DP, you need to stack the odds in your favor. If **** is the goal, get something they would love to eat that the rest of the animals probably wouldn't go for. Marshmallows come to mind which as far as I'm aware, no cat would have any interest in eating. Possums, maybe. 

Keep this in mind too; unless you plan on dispatching the animal in the DP, then you're going to have to release them. And that can be a wee tricky. In my experience, **** will just be happy to get out of the trap and will just walk away. But you might get that one that could be very aggressive and attack. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Dog proofs will catch cats and dogs if the wrong bait is used. Stick with a sweet bait when you are trapping a dog and cat rich area and you will be fine


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the problem is larger than what I want to deal with using a live trap (they get dispatched anyway). I like the idea of using a trap that would kill them but that could be an issue were I live? May just have to stay up late a couple of nights or DP.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Isn't there a legal body-grip set that includes a wooden enclosure and is attached to a tree a few feet off the ground.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like mom and kits.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Seldom said:


> Isn't there a legal body-grip set that includes a wooden enclosure and is attached to a tree a few feet off the ground.


Found this - have't read it all yet but looks interesting. Not sure if any of it is good for a residential area?
https://www.fishwildlife.org/applic.../2322/AFWA_Bodygrip_2017_final_compressed.pdf


----------

